#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How can I format a pivot table properly for it to appear the same way in outlook?

## mcmuney

I'm trying to paste roughly 600 lines of a pivot table (6 columns wide) into an email (Outlook 2010), but the format is not retained, particularly the row height. Mos rows double in size. I've tried every method of paste special values.

When I use paste special as microsoft excel object, it works; however, it cuts off all the data beyond 19 rows. I'm also tried bitmap and image, but that only pastes a very narrow image that cannot be widened; therefore, making it unable to read/view.

Is there a solution for this?

Thanks!

----------


## mrice

Have you tried pasting as an image into PowerPoint and then copying out again?

----------

